
Amazon wants to sell “every genuine product in the world.” That’s a mistake - juokaz
https://www.recode.net/2019/2/28/18168354/amazon-marketplace-prime-counterfeit-goods-fake-reviews
======
aeternus
Amazon should be able to make this work. They just need to make this false
advertising cost-prohibitive. I've never had a problem returning an item to
Amazon, especially if something in the listing isn't right or the item is
defective.

This should be costly to sellers since they take the hit on returns.

